# mossberg 500



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Wanted a mossberg tactical myself but ended up with the maverick 88. Nice buy though.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

Sweet looking Mossberg Bent. Got my 500 yesterday, 20ga pistol grip with heat shield. I was thinking about adding a small picatinny just like the yours in the second photo, but I wonder if I can still add one and keep the heat shield.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a Moss fan boy!


----------

